# Can you post your lamb trims?



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I'd like to see all the poodles in their lamb trims. I want to put Mia in a lamb trim soon and would like to absorb as many pictures as I can.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

I sent you via email a couple of documents with some pictures and instruction that I found very helpful for the Lamb Trim. The word doc is the best.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks I just viewed her style and love it.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Here's Beau. He went in like a lion and came out like a lamb.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

He's beautiful.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

LEUllman said:


> Here's Beau. He went in like a lion and came out like a lamb.


That's your boy you got in the show coat, right? He looks gorgeous either way!


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

Lol, I'm so internet-illiterate! How do I post a pic? Here's the link, anyway. 

This is a modified lamb, I left him a bit more hair on the chest than his butt, and I opted for the puppy top rather than a proper topknot.
And before anyone yells at me, I know I did his cuffs and feet weird, I like them that way. I do put nice cuffs on my clients' poodles though. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/plaidjaguar/4075954597/


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What's wrong with his cuffs? He looks awesome!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

He looks very nice!! I am really liking the lamb trim more and more... it's going to be a good trim for summer!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Did you see the video Desertreef posted of her Grace? I don't know if that's a lamb trim or not but it was beautiful and actually showed off her conformation.


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> What's wrong with his cuffs? He looks awesome!


Thanks! I don't shave Flash's whole foot, I only go to the base of his toes. Then I leave his cuffs as low as possible because I don't want him to look like he's floating.  They're not too bad in this pic (I was practicing my technique a bit) but sometimes I don't scissor the bottoms at all!

I guess im a little sensitive, one of the groomers in my shop thinks it looks horrible and desperately wants me to shave his whole foot and raise the cuffs.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> Did you see the video Frostfire posted of her Grace? I don't know if that's a lamb trim or not but it was beautiful and actually showed off her conformation.


No I didn't. I'll have to go and look for that thread.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Here it is:

http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?t=5692

I really like her groom. I think more often than not, pet clips hide conformation, but this clip really shows her off. I'm not sure if you'd call it a lamb clip or just a sporting clip.


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

thestars said:


> I sent you via email a couple of documents with some pictures and instruction that I found very helpful for the Lamb Trim. The word doc is the best.


can you send me a few too please? 


LEUllman said:


> Here's Beau. He went in like a lion and came out like a lamb.


sooo adorable!!


I love everyone's pictures! Ocsi is usually cut into a super short lamb cut in the summers (I mean super short, poor guy)


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> Did you see the video Frostfire posted of her Grace? I don't know if that's a lamb trim or not but it was beautiful and actually showed off her conformation.


Did you mean my Grace in the clip?
Here is her 1/2 sister ... from behind.


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Beau is darling!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I wish I had a side view of this cut but unfortunately i don't.










One of the first trims I did on her by myself.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

desertreef said:


> Did you mean my Grace in the clip?
> Here is her 1/2 sister ... from behind.


Yes I meant your Grace, I'm so sorry about that. Both your girls look great!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Grace looked GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

Here are 2 of my 3 poodles taken recently:

Java, the apricot and Lexie, the blue.


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

^sooo pretty! and I love the water by your house!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

desertreef said:


> Did you mean my Grace in the clip?
> Here is her 1/2 sister ... from behind.


I was going to ask Erica what clip she had put Grace in.. but I forgot to. x) She looked gorgeous in it though. Karen, can I share some photos I took of Grace that day I took the video?


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Karen, can I share some photos I took of Grace that day I took the video?

Sure!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

kanatadoggroomer said:


> Here are 2 of my 3 poodles taken recently:
> 
> Java, the apricot and Lexie, the blue.


Did you scissor the body on both of your dogs or did you use clip on combs? If you used combs what length did you use? I ended up using a 5 on her and it's a bit shorter than what I wanted originally but not bad. I think if I could have left a bit more hair maybe a 4 would work out better?


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Here are a few of mine. 10 week old puppy in the 1st one. The 3rd one is mine and I never shave his feet. He hates it so I dont force it. The 4th is a lamb trim with a tied up topknot. The last photo was a horrible pelted 1st groom on a one year old. It really didn't look like the same dog.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Here's Desert Reef's Grace in her stylish clip


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Okay what I want to know is how to get that bubble butt going? I need to leave more hair there but I used a comb so I just went too straight with the trimming. Is her rear scissored?


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

someone correct me if I'm wrong (and I know you will :rofl but it's not more hair - it's less - scissor along the angle of the rear leg from hip to hock to get that nice angle - someone else will explain it MUCH better!!


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

hope this helps you k poos http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?t=1289


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

Kpoos - the blue poodle is clippered on the back - I used a #12 comb on my arco - it's probably the equivalent to 1/2" on the back. Legs are scissored.

The apricot is scissored all over.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

newpoodlemum said:


> hope this helps you k poos http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?t=1289


Yes it did thank you very much. This is pretty much what I did but on the back end I could have shaped better. 



kanatadoggroomer said:


> Kpoos - the blue poodle is clippered on the back - I used a #12 comb on my arco - it's probably the equivalent to 1/2" on the back. Legs are scissored.
> 
> The apricot is scissored all over.


I have a speedfeed which comes with it's own combs. You would use the longest comb?


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Will you be posting the pics?


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Olie said:


> Will you be posting the pics?


I don't know. I don't like to be picked apart and since I'm a new "home" groomer:bird: I don't need some "pro" groomer tearing me down because I'm not perfect. I'll PM pics though if you wanna see her.:call-me:


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

KPoos said:


> I don't know. I don't like to be picked apart and since I'm a new "home" groomer:bird: I don't need some "pro" groomer tearing me down because I'm not perfect. I'll PM pics though if you wanna see her.:call-me:


I hear ya! LOL. And ring ring YES, I would love to see them........and I would say you are more than a "HG"


----------



## Moxie (Jan 25, 2010)

KPoos said:


> I'd like to see all the poodles in their lamb trims. I want to put Mia in a lamb trim soon and would like to absorb as many pictures as I can.


This is Aden.It really is more a "Sport" trim for UKC but I always kept my first boy in almost the same cut.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

KPoos said:


> I don't know. I don't like to be picked apart and since I'm a new "home" groomer:bird: I don't need some "pro" groomer tearing me down because I'm not perfect. I'll PM pics though if you wanna see her.:call-me:


Oh, I want to see too. Please pm pics. You have been grooming longer than I have so there will be no judgement here


----------



## Moxie (Jan 25, 2010)

KPoos said:


> I don't know. I don't like to be picked apart and since I'm a new "home" groomer:bird: I don't need some "pro" groomer tearing me down because I'm not perfect. I'll PM pics though if you wanna see her.:call-me:


I think we would love to see your pics,no judgments here.I would be happy to help or give you any pointer if you want.I am far from any pro groomer too,just here at home too.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Moxie said:


> This is Aden.It really is more a "Sport" trim for UKC but I always kept my first boy in almost the same cut.


Wow, he has really handsome markings doesn't he? He looks like he's a tux going to a ball. x)


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Moxie said:


> This is Aden.It really is more a "Sport" trim for UKC but I always kept my first boy in almost the same cut.


He's fabulous! Are you allowed to show with shaved ears in UKC? Do they even care how you do the head as long as you are in sporting?


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

What a gorgeous parti poodle. One day, I AM going to own one! He must bring you much joy!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

wow....he's a knockout. If I saw him coming out of the birth canal, I woulda snatched him right up. Delicious boy!


----------



## Moxie (Jan 25, 2010)

KPoos said:


> He's fabulous! Are you allowed to show with shaved ears in UKC? Do they even care how you do the head as long as you are in sporting?


Thank you,I do think he is fabulous too,but I'm not bias..LOL His ears are not shaved,but they were short and growing out,they are long now.I have seen several people show their MC poodles with shaved ears.I have thought about doing it,just cant yet,it took so long to grow them back out.They don't seem to care,as long as they are in the sporting clip,but I do wish they would.They make a "standard",in UKC if you look it up it says "No more than a inch of coat on the body" and legs etc may be longer.Well,I am,and one of my friends,are of the VERY few if any that follow this and most everybody else has TONS of coat on their dogs,4-6 inches,seems unfair and no one(Judge)has ever excused them
or said a word.:doh:


----------



## Moxie (Jan 25, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Wow, he has really handsome markings doesn't he? He looks like he's a tux going to a ball. x)


Thanks,yes,his markings are VERY STRIKING esp when he's in the ring.The judges just love him.I had one Judge(Who is very AKC and wont have or "agree" about Parti's)LOL go on and on over him.He kept coming to my table,went over him,stacked him,loved on him,and said 3 times how striking he was.It was funny,
I politely kept thanking him,was flattered,but it was funny how much he CLEARLY was taken with my boy for a "Parti" poodle and poopoo thing.LOL Who is he kidding,I would say to myself,if they were "accepted" in AKC he would have one in a flash.LOL :scared:


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

If you ever have time would you PM me so we can talk UKC? I really want to show Mia.


----------

